# Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion - can you relabel dresses?



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

This is not necessarily a t-shirt only question but in general, if you buy dresses from wholesalers, are you allowed to change the tags on them to show your company name instead of the manufacturer... I know this question sounds stupid but it doesn't hurt to ask...


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*

That would depend on the wholesaler.

Some wholesalers are the manufacturers and thus probably would not object to having the items retaged, but usually this would involve a minimum purchase.

Others will not let you retag because they would not have exclusivity of the design.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*

hmmm... interesting as i was having a chat to my printer about getting boxers and ladies (sexy) briefs made up with our custom prints.... i have this crazy gift pack idea planned but didn't thin about relabelling (hard to when the elastic screams the manufactures name)... plus people do look for quality in the end

if you get any more news or leads do let me (and others) know as I am in the midst of creating a fun label that would put a smile on my face when i buy something... and if it impresses me then it must others as I hate shopping ans the autonomy of the whole thing and am trying to create a more personalised 'experience' as such

now dresses i have(n't) thought of... i was thinking of long singlets that could be worn as singlets or short dresses... but then if it's possible with dresses then it could be a better option as it opens up two possibilities

peace


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*

no other response to this thread? I thought maybe you guys knew about... I'll go look for a fashion website and see if they know. I will then post their answers for you.

Ricky
California


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*

You may want to check at: Fashion-Incubator


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*

Thank you Rodney... I'll check it out and let you guys know what I find.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Not necessarily T-shirts but fashion*



Thao1mage said:


> Thank you Rodney... I'll check it out and let you guys know what I find.


By the way, are the dresses you're using specifically made for imprinting?

For example some t-shirt wholesalers sell t-shirt dresses that are made for screen printing/embroider/transfers/dtg. You can relabel these with no problem with your own label.

I'm not sure what the case is when it comes to a designer dress from another company. Especially if you aren't adding anything to it.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

I just spoke with some lady from a wholesale website... she stated that it would be okay to relabel their merchandise... I'm not sold on that... I am going to investigate further...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thao1mage said:


> I just spoke with some lady from a wholesale website... she stated that it would be okay to relabel their merchandise... I'm not sold on that... I am going to investigate further...


What kind of wholesale website? T-shirts or dresses?


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

It's a fashion website where you can buy clothing at wholesale prices... not tshirts... I guess this is the wrong forum to be posting this question... but thank you for all the answers... you could never learn too much...


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

greetings to all,

this is a good post because i never thought about the fact of taking out the designer label being an issue. would this be an issue with cornerstone workshirts or hats? as for the shirts, i copy the info they have on the original tag, but i add my company's name and contact info. i stopped removing the tags from the hats because it was too difficult and time consuming.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

IrieInnovator said:


> greetings to all,
> 
> this is a good post because i never thought about the fact of taking out the designer label being an issue. would this be an issue with cornerstone workshirts or hats? as for the shirts, i copy the info they have on the original tag, but i add my company's name and contact info. i stopped removing the tags from the hats because it was too difficult and time consuming.


No, the issue is not the same for places that are specifically for imprinting. Hanes, Cornerstone, Fruit of the Loom, American Apparel, etc are all specifically made for imprinting with your own designs. There's no relabeling issue with those type brands.

The issue here is specifically for dresses which may not be made for imprinting. I don't know what laws there are for relabeling something like that.


----------



## IrieInnovator (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks rodney, you the man!
i thought i had to close down shop today before the feds get me. lol!


----------

